# mobile extracting house



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I have an old but clean semi trailer with lights and electricity that I may possibly convert to a honey house. I think it would work well.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it would work out quite well. 2 32 frame extractors running at one end. Plenty of room for honey and boxes. Plenty of room for settling tank.


----------



## Billy Joe Adair (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.cowenmfg.com/pages.asp?pageid=97418


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice cowens set up but it won't pass the new govt. inspection, the etrac isn't stainless, and they won't be able to find you, hummm come to think of it might be a wonderful idea


----------



## Tony Rogers (Oct 18, 2012)

I've thought of doing the same thing in a converted school bus.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought about the school bus thing too, and will pass on the bus. To many windows to get broken and the doors are not large enough to get pallets of honey and drums in or out without too much effort. 

As far as the idea of them not finding you never really crossed my mind but I like that you thought about it Mike.


----------



## Tony Rogers (Oct 18, 2012)

Very true! I suppose it is partly dependant on resources. I've seen school buses with a handicap lift go for 3,000! Of course, one day when I am successful, I'd love to have a huge shop.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Tony I forgot all about the handicap busses. 

I too would like to be successful.


----------



## Tony Rogers (Oct 18, 2012)

BMAC said:


> Tony I forgot all about the handicap busses.
> 
> I too would like to be successful.


 You will be!


----------

